# Lost kayak



## sedate (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I'm an idiot, but I forgot to strap down the boat and it flew off on I-70 near Shoshone Exit today. By the time I circled back (mere minutes) it was gone. It's a small Villan, white with purple and black accents.


----------



## Otterwolf (Feb 24, 2013)

...oh that sucks, I almost did the same thing with a 17 ft touring kayak!!

Hopefully some good sam grabbed it and is looking to see if it's owner puts out a Craigs List ad so he or she can return it  although if it was me, I would have at least waited for maybe half and hour or so...

Good Luck !!


----------

